# Tool gloat



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

My lovely wife won this for me on eBay, a complete with box Craftsman plow plane! I looked it up and this is a rebadged Sargent 1080. Only one cutter was damaged and two others with pitting on the cutting edge, but since these were all straight plow cutters it was pretty easy to grind out the damage on my belt sander.

I tried it out on some pine scrap and it works pretty easily. I'd say using it is more or less the same as my Stanley 78.

This will continue to expand my "what can I do while everyone upstairs is asleep?" list.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice! I saw one for bid the other week and considered going after it.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Gilgaron said:


> My lovely wife won this for me on eBay, a complete with box Craftsman plow plane! I looked it up and this is a rebadged Sargent 1080. Only one cutter was damaged and two others with pitting on the cutting edge, but since these were all straight plow cutters it was pretty easy to grind out the damage on my belt sander.
> 
> I tried it out on some pine scrap and it works pretty easily. I'd say using it is more or less the same as my Stanley 78.
> 
> This will continue to expand my "what can I do while everyone upstairs is asleep?" list.


Very nice! I picked one up at Liberty Tool last summer, and found a full set of irons for it on ebay. It works well, although it's a bit of a challenge to get the fence parallel. If you're having the same problem, I recommend setting the front of the fence and tightening down the set screw, and then setting the back separately. In the case of my plane, it's just barely enough out of parallel that it's almost impossible to set both at the same time.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I'd read that they can be hard to get parallel and that the other trick is to keep it plumb. Good to know I ought not have to resort to setup bars or something.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a bar I use that's 1/2" by 3/4", and a scrap of 1/4" ply as well, and they do simplify things. It's not really necessary, though, just a convenience.

Keeping it plumb is tough, but I hear that's true with all combination planes. I'm getting better at it, but slowly.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you played with the beading cutters much? Can they cut cross grain or will it make a mess?


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I've got a Stanley 45 and I've had no luck beading cross grain, I might just be going about it wrong though.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I asked because it didn't seem like it'd work cross-grain... at least not smoothly anyhow. I suppose I'll have to make or acquire a scratch stock or beader sometime.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't really played with the beading cutters. Most of them are quite dull. The one that's clean and sharp enough to use works pretty well long grain, but I didn't have a wide enough piece of cross grain to give it a fair test. In theory it should be possible, but a scratch stock is probably going to leave a smoother finish.


----------

